# Flex requires Android before signup?



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

From what I can see here, I'm going to need an Android phonebefore I attend the webinar for orientation this Thursday. Since I'm currently running on iOS, looks like I need to make a run to Walmart.

Do I have this right? I must have the android phone before logging into the webinar?


----------



## Brr1986 (Oct 24, 2015)

You might be able to get into the webinar and get the link from and iOS. But you'll need an android to dl the app 100%. I'd play it safe


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

No need the Android, just attend the the webinar on a laptop and headphones and download the Flex app on your laptop and transfer to your Android phone when ever you like. It is always advice able to save the app on your PC/Laptop in case of switching/lost the phones.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

The suggestions are pretty good. The reason you need the phone during the webinar is because they give you a URL for the app. It's not public. So, I guess you can download and install later if needed. 

But......search here and you'll find that they have started to release an iPhone version of the flex app. I guess it's still in development but they are working on it apparently and have released to drivers in an area or 2.


----------

